# Cheap and cheerful wheelset



## BSOh (22 Mar 2018)

Hi everyone

Looking for a cheap wheelset in decent nick, 700c for a 9 speed. I'm not looking for anything special, but would like something that has a bit of life left. Anyone have anything they want rid of? Ebay has some limited options, but thought I would ask here first,

Thanks for looking.


----------



## airborneal (22 Mar 2018)

Hi what's your approx budget, I assume it's for shimano cassette. Also would you need tubes and tyres.


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2018)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/vision-team-30-wheels.231767/ ?


----------



## BSOh (22 Mar 2018)

airborneal said:


> Hi what's your approx budget, I assume it's for shimano cassette. Also would you need tubes and tyres.



Prepared to go to 80 max but 50 is the ball park.

Edit to add no tubes and tyres needed.


----------



## BSOh (22 Mar 2018)

Thanks @vickster, i did have a look through but missed these.


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2018)

I think courier on wheels about £10-£15


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

Halfords?
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...geNo=1&pageSize=21&sort=price_for_ranking+asc

10% off with BC memership, so you would be looking around £60.


----------



## BSOh (23 Mar 2018)

Thanks, @Afnug has sorted me out with a lovely set.


----------



## Venod (23 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/vision-team-30-wheels.231767/ ?


Thanks for giving BSOh the link.


----------

